# [SYR] Syria | road infrastructure



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Uppsala said:


> Is this really a motorway? With motorway signs? I think it just looks like a dual carrigeway but to basic to be a motorway. :dunno:


Yes, they have signs but not at every junction. Most of Syrian motorways look like expressways or dual carriageways and have lots of uncontrolled access, some u-turns, tractors running on motorway at the wrong direction and so on.
In Jordan same kind of "motorways" were signed as motorways many years ago but not anymore. Syrians will probably collect the old motorway signs from these roads at some day also but until this day these are still motorways for Syrians


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Junction with motorway

IMG_7956 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7957 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7958 by vatse, on Flickr

Ansariya Mountains at the background

IMG_7959 by vatse, on Flickr

Crossing the motorway once again

IMG_7960 by vatse, on Flickr

After Jisr Ash Shughur road starts to go through Ansariya Mountains

IMG_7961 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7962 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7963 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7964 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7965 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

IMG_7966 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7967 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7968 by vatse, on Flickr

Motorway ready for opening at the left. Seems that road until the exit to Bdama is actually finished but not opened.

IMG_7969 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7970 by vatse, on Flickr

Motorway under construction at the left. Bridge of railway from Aleppo to Latakia.

IMG_7971 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7972 by vatse, on Flickr

It's still at least 60 km to Latakia but it started to rain so I couldn't make any more pictures. I hope to cover the last part to Latakia next year. Or maybe they have even opened some parts of the new motorway then.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

vatse said:


> IMG_7946 by vatse, on Flickr





vatse said:


> Yes, they have signs but not at every junction. Most of Syrian motorways look like expressways or dual carriageways and have lots of uncontrolled access, some u-turns, tractors running on motorway at the wrong direction and so on.
> In Jordan same kind of "motorways" were signed as motorways many years ago but not anymore. Syrians will probably collect the old motorway signs from these roads at some day also but until this day these are still motorways for Syrians


Interesting! I think no country in Europe should sign that road with motorway signs. It's to bad for that. There are similar roads in some European countries but they are never signed as motorways.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Very interesting and great photos, vatse! Keep up the good work and please post some more. 

The roads look perfectly good to me and I've seen worse in Europe. And who gives a flying **** if they match up to the "high standards" of almighty Europe.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Uppsala said:


> Interesting! I think no country in Europe should sign that road with motorway signs. It's to bad for that. There are similar roads in some European countries but they are never signed as motorways.


I remember from childhood that divided highways in Latvia were signposted like motorways during Soviet time. Especially the road from Riga to the east. And it was with many u-turns, uncontrolled access and even a big railroad crossing. Similar roads in Estonia were never signposted like motorways. It seems to be a similar situation in Syria. They have just signed bigger divided highways with motorway signs. I'm not sure if they even have official standards for motorways in Syria  The only exception is new motorway under construction between Aleppo and Latakia which seems to have built according to proper standards. Not sure are these Syrian or Egyptian as the road is built by Egyptian company.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*M51 between Latakia and Tartous*

It's a motorway all the way and it's continuing from Tartous to Homs to connect with main north-south road in Syria.


IMG_7986 by vatse, on Flickr

One of the rear signs with Syrian road number. It's signed as road 1 but on many maps you can see that road 1 is actually ordinary highway parallel to motorway.

IMG_7987 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7988 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7989 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7990 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7991 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_7992 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Very very interesting, thanks! Not too bad roads for a country with few ressources.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yes, considering Syria is considerably less wealthy than most other Middle Eastern nations, their road network is pretty extensive, quantity-wise. It could do with some safety improvements though, especially when driving at night I guess.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

a map old but useful


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Nima-Farid said:


> a map old but useful


Only useful for people who can read Arabic


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

but it's useful to get a general idea of the system


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Halab (Allepo) -Lazeqia (Lattakia) Freeway (Otustrad)


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

dead thread...


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

vatse said:


> Crossing the motorway once again
> 
> IMG_7960 by vatse, on Flickr



Is that car/van driving on wrong side of the road? Cause it seems so.

Syria got beautiful road view, with these trees along the road and mountains/desert/nature. 
BTW, how many people dies in car accident in Syria??


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Orionol said:


> Is that car/van driving on wrong side of the road? Cause it seems so.
> 
> Syria got beautiful road view, with these trees along the road and mountains/desert/nature.
> BTW, how many people dies in car accident in Syria??


This was from the time that the motorway was still not complete. And yes the nature is mediteranean and brilliant.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

My vision of Freeways in Syria and neighbouring countries


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

dead thread...
Also on google maps, I saw sattelite images of an outer ring motorway on southwest Homs passing from southwest of the lake there... any news from that?


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ Well there's a war going on there, so I think building roads is not currently the highest priority of the country.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

verreme said:


> ^^ Well there's a war going on there, so I think building roads is not currently the highest priority of the country.


Technically it should be. Areas like Homs and Daraa that the army takes back need reconstruction. And New alternatives must be created so that if a road is captured, other roads can be used.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

How many km of motorway are in Syria?
From some sources are 877 km and from others 1103 km. With is the exact number?
These are all the motorways: M1, M4 (under construction) & M5?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a motorway from Jordan to Damascus. Then from Damascus to Allepo. (Although not all sections meet the motorway standards) Also there is Allepo-Lattikia and Homs-Tartus-Latikia.
The M4 Aleppo-Qamishlu-Iraq is not a motorway but its curves and its way of bypassing towns and villages show that it was designed in a way to be upgraded to a motorway. But right now because of security issues (we all know what they are) there is no development anywhere.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

NFZANMNIM said:


> There is a motorway from Jordan to Damascus. Then from Damascus to Allepo. (Although not all sections meet the motorway standards) Also there is Allepo-Lattikia and Homs-Tartus-Latikia.
> The M4 Aleppo-Qamishlu-Iraq is not a motorway but its curves and its way of bypassing towns and villages show that it was designed in a way to be upgraded to a motorway. But right now because of security issues (we all know what they are) there is no development anywhere.


Thanks, but witch is the right number of km?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

I think both are too much. I would say somewhere between 750 and 800 Km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The 877 kilometer figure includes all motorways that are substandard. Design standards vary in Syria and maintenance is poor and few motorways have been upgraded since construction. The higher figure includes 4-lane dual carriageways which are certainly not motorways. Usually CIA World Factbook includes these types of roads as "expressways".


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Some random Pics


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I wonder how highways shown in the first pages (poorly maintained but quiet with normal everyday traffic, pics taken in 2009) do look like now.
I guess empty, with only military patrol vehicles, if bombs haven't already destroyed some brigdes, overpasses or just stretches of asphalt.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

A week ago there were news that Syrian army have secured Damascus-Homs motorway from rebels. I'm pretty sure that there is some commercial traffic and even public transport still running between these cities on Damascus-Aleppo motorway. Not everyday and maybe not even every month but when it's possible and you are on the right side of front line you still have to make business and so on.
The motorway from Damascus to Lebanon is probably very busy with trucks and cars as most of the commercial traffic to Damascus is currently running through port of Beirut.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice sign with (almost) all neighbouring countries on it. I also wonder how it must be nowadays to travel through the country.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

It's gonna be a long way trying to bypass the conflict zone, that's for sure.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## dhamoudi (Feb 5, 2006)

It is very strange how names are translated or transliterated. The Latin script version of the name of the town(?) "Al Mukhtarieh" is in dialect, while in standard Arabic it should be "Al Mukhtariya" :nuts:


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Well every country has its own standard, based on local dialect, why call a city what someone somewhere in Saudi Arabia calls it when your local population wouldn't understand that?


----------



## dhamoudi (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, that's not quite right. It is only the way you read it, the meaning is the same


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay for arabic script that may be true, but for romanization, it's important to remember that there is no standard way of doing it. Egypt has its own standard, Palestine/Israel have their own standard, Maqreb Countries have a french based standard plus lebanon, Southern Persian Gulf Arab countries have their own, and Iraq and Syria also have their own.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

random signs, both near damascus


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Exotic warzone Road signs from Syria
Road signs in former ISIS territory of Al-Hawl recently liberated by YPG








Tal Abyaz (Kobane) Road sign set up by ISIS being taken down by YPG after liberation of the area








The kurdish sign set up by YPG for Kobane


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Any news of reconstructions, closed roads opening, new roads?


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone having an idea about the current status of the Damascus bypass between Jobar and Zamalka?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

So, it's been a while, almost a year, since the war in most parts of syria has come to an end, northern province of Idlib excluded. Anyways, we are not here for politics or military development, We are here for highway news

There has been many ongoing projects, reconstruction and reopening of closed off and damaged roadways. 


However, a more exciting news: 

Apparently, since July of 2018, a motorway project was started in Western Homs and Hama Provinces, connecting Homs to Masyaf.
Souirce

According to this link (LINK), as of August 2019, 55% of the construction has been completed so far

Below is the trace based on google satellite imagery


----------



## Martin Mystere (Dec 14, 2019)

Something you wont read about in biased Western media, but good to hear Syria is returning to normal. :cheers:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Road construction during war time isn't something unheard of. During a conflict new roads may be essential to move troops faster or to allow people and freight to move easier by avoiding the most dangerous areas.
During WWI some Alpine roads like San Boldo pass and Vrsic pass have been built to move troops easier.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Martin Mystere said:


> Something you wont read about in biased Western media, but good to hear Syria is returning to normal. :cheers:


Yes, I agree, let's celebrate the fact a murderous dictator is firmly back in charge :bash:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Stuu said:


> Yes, I agree, let's celebrate the fact a murderous dictator is firmly back in charge :bash:


At least now the ISIS rule is over.
Of course it would be better to have a democracy, but democracy is Syria is pure science fiction, like in most of the Muslim world.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

can you people stop with the weird unrelated political talk please! We are here to discuss roads and highways, not what we as non-syrians think is best for Syria's governance.

Thank you

And just to point out, Syria's not really back to normal, even if ALL fighting ceases, the biggest obstruction on the way of reconstruction today is the foreign blanket sanctions on Syria, which are inhumane in nature, and there is no end to them in sight unfortunately.


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Good news! Maybe Russia will be awarded some contracts. Turkey would have been probably a valuable partner for reconstruction, but...


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

How about some _related _weird political talk?

- what was ISIS strategy or position on road infrastructure and motorways?
Maybe like a Kalifatsautobahn Raqqa-Mosul? :lol:
Would there be an ISIS route 1 or would counting start at "2" because of the "1 allah" thing?
Or would the entire road network be considered "route 1" because having multiple road numbers would be "promoting polytheism"?
I think we could assume that ISIS would not follow the Masheq routes since it involves acknowledging other neighboring states and similarly change or destroy the Syrian / Iraqi route numbering.
What was the ISIS national speed limit? I remember hearing they enforced it with floggings and the like. It almost sounds better than Germany :lol: (I kid I kid...)
Or did ISIS be strictly against motorways, since motorways did not exist during the time of the Saal'afi?"
If so, then would there be support for / with Greta or would they declare fatwa against Greta since she is female?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Kanadzie said:


> How about some _related _weird political talk?
> 
> - what was ISIS strategy or position on road infrastructure and motorways?
> Maybe like a Kalifatsautobahn Raqqa-Mosul? :lol:
> ...


:lol::lol:

LOL Maybe you'll be interested in the post about exotic war era signage all around syria



NFZANMNIM said:


> Exotic warzone Road signs from Syria
> Road signs in former ISIS territory of Al-Hawl recently liberated by YPG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Some signs:


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Verso said:


> Some signs:



Unfortunately, this motorway looks like you can imagine after the wars that Syria has been facing for a few years now.

If there is no bridge, a motorway will not be completely useless by the war. They can drive, but are in poor condition.

Here it looks as if the war has done so much on the motorway. The houses all around are completely destroyed by the war. But the motorway also has very clear war damage. It is full of bullet holes on the signs. It appears that the signs have been shot. One wonders if not even intentionally shot at them.

There is lighting on this motorway. But it is also in extremely poor condition here. This one, too, is ruined, and probably it has been shot at.

In recent years, this motorway has probably been used most for military vehicles of various kinds, including tanks.

This is probably one of the most destroyed motorways I have seen in the picture. It's a sad sight


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

The process of rebuilding of the highway between Damascus and Aleppo has generally been rapid so far, as bits of it overtime have been recaptured by the Syrian Army.

Example of it was the rehabilitation of Rastan bridge. An important bridge between Homs and Hama, whose destruction doubled the travel distance between the two cities from 40 km to ~80 km

The bridge was destroyed in aerial bombings, but in a matter of a few months it was rebuilt.

Source
Youtube video from RT (2:08 min into the video)


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

:dance:

A great news for Syria today

For the first time in 8 years, the whole length of Damascus-Aleppo Highway is under government control.

In light of the ongoing military operations the past two months in Northern Syria, the last stretch of the Highway North of Hama, that was outside government control was captured/liberated/whatever from HTS (AQ in Syria), and TFSA, backed by Turkey, by the Syrian Army, backed by Russia.

The implication is that, in the coming months, the full stretch of the highway from Aleppo down to Damascus will be opened to traffic.

This event was supposed to happen two years ago as part of the trilateral Astana agreements, but Turkey failed to deliver on its part

Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

NFZANMNIM said:


> :dance:
> 
> A great news for Syria today
> 
> ...


Below is the latest control map.

There's confirmations with regards to the status update of the suburb of Khan al Asaal as well, as I've shown.

Next Syrian Army operation is declared to be the reopening of Aleppo - Lattakia Highway, so that's gonna be the next place to keep an eye on


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

You need to have that red blob 10km west of the highway, right now maniacs with long beards are firing anti tank missiles at the highway.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

sponge_bob said:


> You need to have that red blob 10km west of the highway, right now maniacs with long beards are firing anti tank missiles at the highway.


You are indeed correct, and that's what the control map is like further south along Saraqib and Maraat Nu3man. The SW Aleppo lines are still fluid, and the highway is indeed *controlled*, it is not yet *secured*


----------



## Vignole (Jul 2, 2010)

Aleppo - Lattakia Highway was also part of the Astana agreements?


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, the Russia Turkey 'agreements' included the opening of that road and the Aleppo-Damascus road and that various bearded maniacs would be controlled. This has not happened.


----------



## TarRoad (Jan 23, 2020)

Another batch of some more 'exotic' road signs, this time from Idlib:
( best not translate these hno: )


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

With the ongoing operations in northwestern Syria, and with the continued liberation of villages by the Syrian army on the western side of Aleppo Damascus Highway, the highway is now officially fully secured

Map of frontlines as of February 14 2020










(Source: Live ua map: link)

Images of the secured highway


----------

